# Galaxy S3 Screen Transitions Slow and Choppy In Landscape Mode



## GohanBurner (Mar 1, 2012)

As the title states, my screen transitions are about 10fps in landscape mode vs portrait which seems like it's at 60 most of the time. However, even in portrait going back to the home screen sometimes makes the transitions 10fps. Most of the time not. When in other apps, this problem sometimes goes away even in landscape which leads me to believe it's a launcher issue as every one I've tried (Nova, Apex, Launcher pro, ADW, etc) do the same thing.

It's anyone else out there experiencing this annoying problem?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

